# Shiki vs. Yonko



## Kai (Oct 26, 2015)

How would Shiki fare against the current Yonko?

Shiki vs. Big Mom
Shiki vs. Teach (Current, Gura Gura)
Shiki vs. Shanks
Shiki vs. Kaido


----------



## ShadoLord (Oct 26, 2015)

Prime Shiki beats all.

Shiki was stated to be nearly(almost) as powerful as Roger in a databook.


----------



## MYJC (Oct 26, 2015)

Shiki has to be the most overrated character of all time. But I guess any character from Roger's era is going to be wanked.

Any current Yonko kicks his ass without too much trouble. In all honestly I think Doflamingo would kick his ass.


----------



## ShadoLord (Oct 26, 2015)

MYJC said:


> Shiki has to be the most overrated character of all time. But I guess any character from Roger's era is going to be wanked.
> 
> Any current Yonko kicks his ass without too much trouble. In all honestly I think Doflamingo would kick his ass.





It took Prime Sengoku+Garp to take down Prime Shiki.


----------



## zoro (Oct 26, 2015)

Tie with Kaido, defeats the rest


----------



## MYJC (Oct 26, 2015)

Corazon said:


> It took Prime Sengoku+Garp to take down Prime Shiki.




Just because they both fought him doesn't mean it actually took both of them. I'm sure if it was just one of them Shiki still would've gotten his ass kicked. 

I can't see a character that was conceived as an opponent for (and lost to) pre-skip Luffy as being any sort of threat to a Yonkou...being in jail for a while is no excuse. Shiki has a good DF but that won't cut it against one of the Emperors.


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 26, 2015)

Corazon said:


> It took Prime Sengoku+Garp to take down Prime Shiki.



That was to mitigate damage to MF due to the nature of his DF


----------



## Dunno (Oct 26, 2015)

He loses to all of them. Garp and Sengoku low diffed his ass, as evidenced by the lack of damage done to Marineford.


----------



## ShadoLord (Oct 26, 2015)

MYJC said:


> Just because they both fought him doesn't mean it actually took both of them. I'm sure if it was just one of them Shiki still would've gotten his ass kicked.
> 
> I can't see a character that was conceived as an opponent for (and lost to) pre-skip Luffy as being any sort of threat to a Yonkou...being in jail for a while is no excuse. Shiki has a good DF but that won't cut it against one of the Emperors.



holy shit the movie ain't canon okay?


----------



## gold ace (Oct 26, 2015)

Corazon said:


> Prime Shiki beats all.
> 
> Shiki was stated to be nearly(almost) as powerful as Roger in a databook.



For once, I agree with something you say, although the databooks aren't cannon.


----------



## Dunno (Oct 26, 2015)

Corazon said:


> holy shit the movie ain't canon okay?



Still, you don't see pre-TS Luffy going around beating up any Yonko in the movies.


----------



## ShadoLord (Oct 26, 2015)

gold ace said:


> For once, I agree with something you say, although the databooks aren't cannon.



I think it was canon.


----------



## savior2005 (Oct 26, 2015)

any of the yonko could give Roger a fight like shiki did. Prime shiki is around their level, not above them.


----------



## Cormag (Oct 26, 2015)

prime shiki would win all.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Oct 27, 2015)

Shiki takes it


----------



## charles101 (Oct 27, 2015)

Wasn't Shiki as powerfull as Roger because of his aliance? Roger had one ship and Shiki attacked him with huge fleet.


----------



## savior2005 (Oct 27, 2015)

charles101 said:


> Wasn't Shiki as powerfull as Roger because of his aliance? Roger had one ship and Shiki attacked him with huge fleet.



yes, Shiki had far more numbers over Roger. If any of the yonko brought that many ships, then they too would give roger that same diff.  His strength in 1vs1 isn't known. IMO, he was at most, as strong as Prime ray.


----------



## Language of Life (Oct 27, 2015)

He could probably take on all the boys, but he'll look like a nice juicy chicken to Mama. When was the last time you saw food>fatty?


----------



## Amol (Oct 27, 2015)

MYJC said:


> Shiki has to be the most overrated character of all time. But I guess any character from Roger's era is going to be wanked.
> 
> Any current Yonko kicks his ass without too much trouble. In all honestly I think Doflamingo would kick his ass.



I am more than sure that you have been proven wrong multiple times over this by many members.
But I guess denial is just too strong?
Oda wanted to include Shiki in same breath as Roger and Primebeard.
If that didn't speak about his sheer portrayal then I am sure nothing does.
Shiki eats Doflamingo for breakfast.


----------



## MYJC (Oct 27, 2015)

Amol said:


> I am more than sure that you have been proven wrong multiple times over this by many members.
> But I guess denial is just too strong?
> Oda wanted to include Shiki in same breath as Roger and Primebeard.
> If that didn't speak about his sheer portrayal then I am sure nothing does.
> Shiki eats Doflamingo for breakfast.




Nothing's been proven because we've never seen Shiki do anything outside of the movie. Just because somebody was around back in the day and got into a fight with Roger at some point doesn't automatically make them Yonkou level.

If Don Krieg showed up with a huge fleet and came close to sinking the Thousand Sunny, that doesn't mean that Don Krieg is on the same level as Luffy. 


Shiki was a powerful and influential pirate during his era who had a massive fleet, but I've seen nothing indicating he'd be a threat to someone like Kaido or Blackbeard. Roger-era pirates aren't automatically more powerful than every current pirate.


----------



## Rob (Oct 27, 2015)

Shiki solos.

High to Extreme for all.

They ARE Yonko, after all.

In all seriousness I could see him losing to Shanks and Kaido tho.

EoS Teach too, obviously. 

Anyway, he's top strongest so


----------



## Datassassin (Oct 28, 2015)

With prep, realistically Shiki could drop islands on any opponent like raindrops then drown them with large masses of controlled water. Such a good DF

I could definitely buy Prime Shiki beating any Yonko, given his portrayal/legendary spot. I don't think current Teach = EOS Teach, otherwise Teach would murder him.


----------



## Amol (Oct 28, 2015)

MYJC said:


> Nothing's been proven because we've never seen Shiki do anything outside of the movie. Just because somebody was around back in the day and got into a fight with Roger at some point doesn't automatically make them Yonkou level.
> 
> If Don Krieg showed up with a huge fleet and came close to sinking the Thousand Sunny, that doesn't mean that Don Krieg is on the same level as Luffy.
> 
> ...



Did you really compare Shiki with likes of Don Krieg?
And I am not talking about their strengths.
I will make a thread where we can continue this discussion.


----------



## MYJC (Oct 28, 2015)

Amol said:


> Did you really compare Shiki with likes of Don Krieg?
> And I am not talking about their strengths.
> I will make a thread where we can continue this discussion.




Obviously I'm not comparing them in terms of strength. My point is that almost sinking Roger's ship doesn't mean that he was almost as strong as Roger.


----------



## Extravlad (Oct 28, 2015)

Shiki loses every single fight.


----------



## savior2005 (Oct 28, 2015)

Breaking it down, Id say shiki could beat big mom, tie with kaido, lose to shanks, and definately lose to EOS BB.


----------



## Extravlad (Oct 28, 2015)

I don't think Shiki could beat Bigmom.

Shiki is pretty overrated if you ask me, never was he highlighted for his strength in the same way Roger/WB/Garp were, all we know is that his fleet was so huge Roger couldn't stand a chance against him and he fought Garp/Sengoku but eventually lost after destroying half of marineford (which isn't really telling us anything, Garp could destroy marineford entirely in 1 punch if he wanted to).

Who's to say Shiki was actually the 3rd greatest pirate behind Roger/WB? Nobody we don't have that kind of information.


----------



## Ruse (Oct 28, 2015)

He beats all of them, probably extreme for the last two.


----------



## Raiden34 (Oct 28, 2015)

Shiki loses, he only contend with pre-prime Roger with his giant fleet, not because he was powerful. After Roger beating Shiki, Roger conquer the new world, and as far as I know that take time, that indicates that Roger wasn't in his prime when he faced with Shiki.


----------



## zoro (Oct 28, 2015)

The giant fleet argument is plain bullshit, Whitebeard had a huge fleet too yet nobody would say WB pirates vs Roger pirates isn't a fair fight. Quality>>>quantity in this manga, and Roger's crew was top quality so if he was that much stronger than Shiki he wouldn't have faced "certain defeat" or whatever Oda called it


----------



## Orca (Oct 28, 2015)

I'd give Kaido and Shanks the edge over him. Even big mom I dont see losing. Maybe a draw.


----------



## Raiden34 (Oct 28, 2015)

Gyro said:


> The giant fleet argument is plain bullshit, Whitebeard had a huge fleet too yet nobody would say WB pirates vs Roger pirates isn't a fair fight. Quality>>>quantity in this manga, and Roger's crew was top quality so if he was that much stronger than Shiki he wouldn't have faced "certain defeat" or whatever Oda called it



Except Whitebeard is honorable enough to not use his fleet on them, while Shiki isn't.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Oct 28, 2015)

charles101 said:


> Wasn't Shiki as powerfull as Roger because of his aliance? Roger had one ship and Shiki attacked him with huge fleet.



Fleet size doesn't matter if Roger's ship and crew had the quality factor to balance it out. Quality including the likes of Prime Rayleigh.


----------



## Raiden34 (Oct 28, 2015)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> Fleet size doesn't matter if Roger's ship and crew had the quality factor to balance it out. Quality including the likes of Prime Rayleigh.



Tell that to Buggy.


----------



## zoro (Oct 28, 2015)

Erkan12 said:


> Except Whitebeard is honorable enough to not use his fleet on them, while Shiki isn't.



1) 

2) Honor doesn't matter, they are pirates 

3) Even if that were true, my point still stands. Quality matters more than quantity. Roger took on entire armies by himself and won. That's not fanfic, that's Garp's word. Luffy could solo his own fleet if he wanted to. If Shiki almost killed Roger that day it's not because he had a few thousand fodders with him


----------



## savior2005 (Oct 28, 2015)

Extravlad said:


> I don't think Shiki could beat Bigmom.
> 
> *Shiki is pretty overrated if you ask me*, never was he highlighted for his strength in the same way Roger/WB/Garp were, all we know is that his fleet was so huge Roger couldn't stand a chance against him and he fought Garp/Sengoku but eventually lost after destroying half of marineford (which isn't really telling us anything, Garp could destroy marineford entirely in 1 punch if he wanted to).
> 
> Who's to say Shiki was actually the 3rd greatest pirate behind Roger/WB? Nobody we don't have that kind of information.



i definately agree with this. it makes me sick when ppl think ALL the old gen are stronger than ALL the mid. The only 3 that are decisively stronger then the mid trio are roger, wb, and maybe garp. all the rest (ray, shiki, sengoku) are more or less similar in strength level to the current top tier, NOT stronger.

Any of the yonko can give the roger pirates a high diff fight just like shiki did.


----------



## zoro (Oct 28, 2015)

Shiki's crew didn't give Roger a high diff fight. They were winning that fight


----------

